# Hello everybody!



## ixtore (Jul 7, 2011)

Who knew a site like this existed? (Well, quite a few it seems).
I had a career in the 'on stage' end of the business from the ages 18 to about 31. After that, my wife and I directed fashion shows in NYC, at points around the U.S. and abroad. I mention this because I stage managed the shows - a mad-cap enterprise of teching things as much as possible after the usually short load-in, running models through their paces (if time permitted) and then running the show one time. That's all folks. I realize this wasn't anywhere near running a Broadway show, but I was as professional as I could be with my cue sheet, warnings, good clean "gos" and a, I hope, healthy positive working atmosphere. I worked with lighting companies both well equipped for the time; companies with one 2 scene preset system and others in theaters with older lighting systems or even a series of manual dimmers hard-wired to various circuits. A few of these I ran myself because of lack of personnel.
So I am not an afficionado by any means, and most of what I see discussed here is way, way above my head - but I appreciate the technical skills required to produce exquisitely lit entertainment (most of my appreciation came from performing in NY and on the road with astounding road crews and Machiavellian lighting crews that could size up a theater and get a show locked and loaded in no time flat. I was always in awe.).
I have a specific question about an old piece of lighting equipment that had been used as part of a set piece in a movie - but will post that elsewhere.
Looking forward to seeing what's new in the industry and how the pros handle creating the impossible these days.
Nice to be aboard.


----------



## chausman (Jul 7, 2011)

ixtore said:


> Who knew a site like this existed? (Well, quite a few it seems).


 
As I type this, 14144 people knew about CB! 

Welcome to ControlBooth! You should find several people in your area. And, yet another person who is an ex-performer!


----------



## ixtore (Jul 7, 2011)

Chase,
Thanks for the reply. 2 ex performers out of 14,144 members? Yow. I've known some very talented SM's that were ex-performers. LD's - not so many.


----------



## Aerial (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello, and welcome.

I'll bet there's more performers lurking around here...as I often do. I'll add my name to the list. When I'm not in the theatre, I'm in the dance studio, performing 6-10 shows a year. 

Hopefully we can provide some insight when needed.


----------



## mstaylor (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome to the site. I started as a musician and picked up doing tech directly from it.


----------



## ixtore (Jul 9, 2011)

Aerial and mstaylor,
Thanks for the welcome.
See you on the boards!


----------

